# reboot tt les 03 min ipad2



## benlatrache (19 Décembre 2011)

mon ipad 2 16 wifi  ( version 4,3,5 ) redemarre tout seul chaque 03 min , je l'ai restauré ,j'ai éffacé toutes les applications , et il n'est pas jailbreké , mais sans resultat.


----------



## laurange (20 Décembre 2011)

Service après vente ?


----------



## nuunki (20 Décembre 2011)

Si tu habites prés d'un Apple store (ou d'un APR) montre leur.
Sinon oui, SAV direct et normalement ils te proposeront un échange classique.


----------

